

Wake your dad with a text - kirillzubovsky
http://www.hidaddyiloveyou.com/

======
mgl
Kirill, _come on!_ do you really need all these fb access rights to run your
app?

"Access my basic information, Send me email, Post to my Wall, Access my data
any time, Manage my advertisements, Access my profile information"

This is way too intrusive even to give it a one-time shot.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Michal, you're right, I don't need all these rights. I asked for so many to
see if people complain. So far you were the only one. A couple people clicked
"Accept" w/out reading the permissions, and then when I told 'em just how much
data I could grab, they were shocked to find out. So yes, I completely agree,
the next time I will go with "Basic permissions" and that's enough for most
purposes. Thank you for letting me know, appreciated!

